
Ops School – Comprehensive Program to Become an Operations Engineer - deathtrader666
http://www.opsschool.org/en/latest/
======
Animats
One of the good parts: _" A very important skill to learn is the ability to
remain calm in the face of disaster. It’s not always easy, especially with a
client on the phone, but panicking will only make a situation worse. Yes, the
most critical server in the infrastructure may have just completely failed
without a backup. Instead of focusing on what will happen as a result of the
crisis, focus on what needs to be done to bring the system back up. Deal with
the results later, after fixing the immediate failure. The fallout of the
crisis might be terrible, but it will almost certainly be worse if the
immediate problem isn’t fixed. A calm mind can carefully analyze a situation
to determine the best solution. Panic responses do not benefit from the same
calculating rationality."_

~~~
tacoman
I've been a a sysadmin for about 20 years. I currently work on a large system
with about a million paying customers. I think I'm competent technically.
Troubleshooting broken stuff is something I gravitate to and I've put a lot of
effort into learning and developing processes for doing it effectively.

However, being able to "remain calm in the face of disaster" is something I
struggle with to this day. I think I have gotten quite good at hiding it from
my peers, but it's the one thing that sometimes makes me question my choice of
career.

What follows the quote above is also very good advice.

 _Different people will adapt to handling crisis situations in different ways.
Some will adopt the detached, analytical calm of a surgeon. Others will take a
few deep breaths to calm themselves before digging in to analyze the problem.
The ability to stay calm in the face of disaster is more important than the
method by which calm is achieved. It will take practice to reach the point of
reacting to a disaster calmly._

------
sciurus
On the topic of learning ops, I want to second my recommendation from another
thread for "The Practice of System and Network Administration" and "The
Practice of Cloud System Administration"

These books focus on principles, rather than specific technologies, and I love
them for it.

[http://everythingsysadmin.com/books.html](http://everythingsysadmin.com/books.html)

~~~
yeukhon
Also include Phoenix Project

------
mhurron
It's sysadmin day on HN.

~~~
wyclif
I welcome this, though. Too often the importance of good sysadmin and good ops
gets lost among other topics like language advocacy, product announcements, VC
rounds, bug bounty humblebrags, or <insert stereotypical HN subject matter
here>.

------
ams6110
Not to be confused with operating engineers (which I was, initially)

[http://www.iuoe.org/](http://www.iuoe.org/)

------
nodesocket
Absolutely amazing work. That must have taken a great deal of time, effort,
and patience.

I'm the founder of a company ([https://commando.io](https://commando.io)) that
provides a web-based distributed ssh interface, with auditing, scheduling, and
GitHub deployments all baked in, but the biggest hurdle for us, is teaching
ops. Projects like opsschool, help bridge this gap. Thanks!

------
deanclatworthy
This is an incredibly detailed resource. How long has this project been
around? Can't wait to start reading :)

How hard would it be to generate an ebook from the source material? This'd be
nice to read on my kindle to/from the office.

~~~
justizin
It has a lot of stub sections which need help being fleshed out, we should all
pick an area we're strong in and pitch in.

I think this is likely to shape up as less of a "school" or "course" than the
DevOps equivalent of the anarchist's cookbook.

------
pbhjpbhj
It would be nice to be able to get notice when a section is either "completed"
or gets significant new content.

~~~
nfrmatk
You could watch the GitHub repository.
[https://github.com/opsschool/curriculum](https://github.com/opsschool/curriculum)

------
SteB
Great job and very interesting for us. I'm the founder of
[https://cloudacademy.com](https://cloudacademy.com) and we are working to
open for free part of our content specifically on Amazon Web Services. Agree
on having an e-book.

